# MacOS Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

In diesem Thread wollen wir nun alle Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen zum Thema MacOS sammeln.
Ein zentraler Thread zu diesem Thema ist wohl die richtige Loesung damit es sowohl denen die die neuesten Informationen hinterlassen, als auch denen die diese suchen, so einfach wie moeglich zu machen.

Viel Spass, und hoffentlich keinerlei Sicherheitsprobleme!
Gruss
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitsloch in Symantec Norton AntiVirus fuer Mac*

Bei einem Fehler in der Behandlung der Umgebungsvariable PATH kann ein lokaler Angreifer SuperUser-Rechte bekommen.

Betroffen sind die Version bis 10.0.1.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15143/info


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitsloch in Symantec LiveUpdate fuer Mac*

Durch einen nicht naeher spezifizierten Fehler in Symantec LiveUpdate kann ein Angreifer die komplette Kontrolle ueber den Rechner erlangen.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15142/info


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Mac OS X 10.4.3 schließt mehrere Sicherheitslücken*

Mit Veröffentlichtung von Mac OS X 10.4.3 schließt Apple mehrere bekannte Sicherheitslücken.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65601


----------

